# poly charger



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

good to see some new updates on the site and product front :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

shame the link on the front page for the polycharger dont work tho


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

THATS because its coming soon!!!

Not in stock yet.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

ah, still says 'click for more info' so that's just plain confusing :wall:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> THATS because its coming soon!!!
> 
> Not in stock yet.


:lol: Some ppl need to read before they post eh :wall:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ill put it to the section right now buddy!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion, linked it all up now to the polycharger section... Showing out of stock


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Sorry for the confusion, linked it all up now to the polycharger section... Showing out of stock


ur fecking nuts man :lol:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> :lol: Some ppl need to read before they post eh :wall:


I read it fine Grizzle, just pointed out it wasn't linked up mate 



Johnnyopolis said:


> Sorry for the confusion, linked it all up now to the polycharger section... Showing out of stock


:thumb:


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

When are you expecting delivery ?

I do like the idea of this product..... 

Perm


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes I fancy PolyCharging a few of the products on my shelves. It will open up the field to a whole new wave of experimentation and comparison - can't wait :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its on the boat sitting in the big wide ocean  A few weeks....


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Guys,

Still waiting on a write up though Mr O 

I wonder what Polycharged Field Glaze would be like?????? if you've tried and want to PM me the results please feel free


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Nice one Guys,
> 
> Still waiting on a write up though Mr O
> 
> I wonder what Polycharged Field Glaze would be like?????? if you've tried and want to PM me the results please feel free


Ooohhh hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Whos going to be the first to try lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Whos going to be the first to try lol


That will be me then 

Just as soon as the Golf comes back.....

Johnny


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

I want, I want! :wave:


----------

